# How many houses are there in Ireland?



## Brendan Burgess (18 Jul 2011)

If anyone has good sources to correct or verify any of these estimates, please post.



 homes with mortgages|800,000|Central Bank arrears data
  Mortgage free homes|484,000|balancing figure if 1.9m is correct
  Privately rented|200,000|some are multi-units
  Local authority|125,000|
  Voluntary sector|25,000|
  Holiday homes|70,000|
  Vacant|300,000|CSO 
*Total housing units|2,004,000|[broken link removed]*


----------



## Statler (19 Jul 2011)

The 1.9m figure dates from 2009. According to this: [broken link removed]
the housing stock is slightly higher at 2,004,175 in 2011 (preliminary figure).


----------



## Brendan Burgess (19 Jul 2011)

Hi Statler

That is excellent thanks. 

I had never seen the 1.9m figure in writing, or if I had, I couldn't remember where it was. 

Brendan


----------

